# 1 slow sentra



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Here is a little hint on whats getting install ontop of many more mods*


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

My hood scoop pwns your hood scoop


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> My hood scoop pwns your hood scoop


My car puts bus lenghts on yours :fluffy: 

Stop being a bish and get a camera and get some pics of it!! :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> My car puts bus lenghts on yours :fluffy:
> 
> Stop being a bish and get a camera and get some pics of it!! :thumbup:


he really doesn't own a car, which is why he is on here so much posting.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> he really doesn't own a car, which is why he is on here so much posting.


your mother


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Switching to FM eh? 

Looks nice, I always like your car Nismo.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Switching to FM eh?
> 
> Looks nice, I always like your car Nismo.


Thanks, the car is going threw a huge change. Im just posting pictures before the change and new set up. The power is gonna be there for a 11second pass. So we shall see


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

very nice. is that a top mount intercooler from a japanese bluebird?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

yangs13 said:


> very nice. is that a top mount intercooler from a japanese bluebird?


Try the whole motor.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> Thanks, the car is going threw a huge change. Im just posting pictures before the change and new set up. The power is gonna be there for a 11second pass. So we shall see


Ill believe when you provide us with a time slip beotch 


Just because it has the capability doesn't mean it will. Hell i have seen a proven 10 sec car run 12.2.



as always though, nice car.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> Ill believe when you provide us with a time slip beotch
> 
> 
> Just because it has the capability doesn't mean it will. Hell i have seen a proven 10 sec car run 12.2.
> ...


Soon, just soon


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

I like it, it reminds me of the pulsar rally car. The only thing i have a problem with is those 2 show lights at the bottom, i think it would look better/more rally like with slightly bigger round or square fog lights (2-3" or so) and then it would really pull off the rally car look. Sorry, after seeing sooooo many damn ricer civics with those small show lights i cant help bet despise them.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

neogeon said:


> I like it, it reminds me of the pulsar rally car. The only thing i have a problem with is those 2 show lights at the bottom, i think it would look better/more rally like with slightly bigger round or square fog lights (2-3" or so) and then it would really pull off the rally car look. Sorry, after seeing sooooo many damn ricer civics with those small show lights i cant help bet despise them.


Nope no rally'ing here, But down a 1/4 strip. But thanks


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Give me your car. Please? I'll treat it nice. I'll buy you a lap dance. Please? Gah! I love it man... always have. It's one of the nicest cars on NF. Love it. _But_... The fogs are teh ghey IMO. Also, keep the TMIC... so much better looking IMO. I cant tell what the dark undercarriage shot is, so... ? Last but not least... GIVE ME YOUR CAR! J/K keep it clean bro... love it.

[hehe, I got a sig quote... I feel almost special now. (GA16FREAK)]


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Z_Spool said:


> Give me your car. Please? I'll treat it nice. I'll buy you a lap dance. Please? Gah! I love it man... always have. It's one of the nicest cars on NF. Love it. _But_... The fogs are teh ghey IMO. Also, keep the TMIC... so much better looking IMO. I cant tell what the dark undercarriage shot is, so... ? Last but not least... GIVE ME YOUR CAR! J/K keep it clean bro... love it.
> 
> [hehe, I got a sig quote... I feel almost special now. (GA16FREAK)]


Thanks, Im going to fmic because its a must. On the new set up, Im replacing the intake manifold so it will not fit. Also the new turbo flows way more air and the TMIC will not beable to do its job.

The underneath shot is of, Hass Traction bars. They helped off the line, but from a 40 roll I can lite the tires up with ease.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

02 induction!!! ahhhh im jealous!!!


----------

